# Turn It Up! - Peter and Gordon



## Guest (Oct 2, 2018)

View attachment 108569


"_Turn it up, turn it up, little bit higher, radio
Turn it up, that's enough, so you know it's got soul
Radio, radio turn it up..._"
- Van Morrison

The average length of the 45 rpm single is 3 minutes and 30 seconds...

If you can't say what needs to be said in 3 minutes and 30 seconds then it probably isn't worth saying...

"Turn It Up!" is a series about those classic tunes played on radio stations the world over that still live on over the airwaves of our memories and the artists who created them...

*Peter and Gordon* -

Peter and Gordon were a British pop duo, composed of Peter Asher (b. 1944) and Gordon Waller (1945-2009), who achieved international fame in 1964 with their first single, the million-selling transatlantic No.1 smash "A World Without Love". The duo had several subsequent hits in the British Invasion era.

Peter Asher and his sister Jane were child actors in the 1950s. Jane Asher dated The Beatles' Paul McCartney between 1963 and 1968, and Peter and Gordon recorded several songs written by McCartney but credited to Lennon-McCartney. Those hits included "A World Without Love" (US & UK No.1), "Nobody I Know" (US No.12; UK No.10), "I Don't Want To See You Again" (US No.16, but not a hit in the UK), and "Woman".

With "Woman", McCartney used the pseudonym Bernard Webb to see whether he could have a hit song without his name attached. First pressings of the US Capitol single listed the composer as "A. Smith". The song reached No.14 in the US and No.28 on the British charts in 1966.

Peter and Gordon also recorded the John Lennon-penned Lennon-McCartney song, "If I Fell", which was previously recorded by The Beatles and released on their 1964 album, "A Hard Day's Night".

Peter and Gordon had their last hit in Britain in late 1966 with "Lady Godiva", which reached No.16 there (and No.6 in the US), whilst their success lasted into 1967 in the US, with "Knight in Rusty Armour" and "Sunday for Tea" both registering in the upper reaches of the Billboard Hot 100 that year.

Gordon Waller died of a heart attack on 17 July 2009 at the age of 64.

Highest US/UK chart position in parenthesis -

"*A World Without Love*" - 1964 - (# 1 US/UK) -






"*Nobody I Know*" - 1964 - (# 10 UK) -






"*I Don't Want To See You Again*" - 1964 - (# 16 US) -






"*I Go To Pieces*" - 1964 - (# 9 US) -






"*True Love Ways*" - 1964 - (# 2 UK) -






"*To Know You Is To Love You*" - 1965 - (# 5 UK) -






"*Baby I'm Yours*" - 1965 - (# 19 UK) -






"*Woman*" - 1966 - (# 14 US) -






"*Lady Godiva*" - 1966 - (# 6 US) -






"*Knight In Rusty Armour*" - 1966 - (# 15 US) -






"*Sunday For Tea*" - 1967 - (# 31 US) -






Source: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peter_and_Gordon


----------

